# what colors look good together



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey I'm not trying to look "gangsta" haha, but what colors look good together and match? I cant really come up with any that look great. I'm looking at other peoples clothes and stuff like my friends but I don't wanna copy anyone.:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

google for color theory


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

LOTS of colors look good together and match. I wear brown and orange, personally. But there are way too many combinations to go over here.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

just use your eye and common sense. I'm a big fan of primary colored jackets with tan pants. Black and red, Lime Green and Baby Blue, etc.

The only thing I don't like is multiple colored panels in a jacket.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

many do. i personally rock black pants with brown boots. then and olive green jacket with brown gloves. and finally black UA hood/mask with olive green goggles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I wear a white jacket with a bit of grey int he jacket with black pants and black boots, white sunglasses, black gloves and purple toque. I think it all flows except my board and bindings...especially my bindings.

But in truth there are so many factors in choosing colours, hair colour, eye colour, complexion etc.

But really white and black go with ANYTHING. Just get some stuff that flows properly and ask your mom. Im serious your mom will know what looks good and what doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I know its lame, but i wear government issues DCU/ABU gortex because it free, i have a lot of it, its flexible and extremely weather/wind proof.

since i have been here, the coolest setup i have seen was the guy with the multi-stage shoot. the red yellow and green with matching board was cool.

I'm a 5'10 225lbs black guy so next season i'll throw some pink in the mix because I don't stand out enough here in japan LOL.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Black and white


----------

